# What do you think of the baryton-martin voicy type?



## Barytonmartin (Mar 22, 2014)

Do you like it? Any other comments/opinions about it? 

EDIT: voice* not voicy lol


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Barytonmartin said:


> Do you like it? Any other comments/opinions about it?
> 
> EDIT: voice* not voicy lol


Hello Barytonmartin and welcome to the forum.

I'm not sure what you are asking us to comment on. The baritone voice? If you mean like this - then I adore it!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know much about voice type classifications, but he sounds to me like he could play any baritone role, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Barytonmartin (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm referring to the baryton-martin/light baritone voice in particular.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Give us some examples.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Mayhap you're referring to the famous Martyn the Baritone, of whom no one knows anything about. Or perhaps again you're referring to Martyn Green of Savoy Opera fame. These are mysteries not beyond all speculation, I agree, but as Natalie requested you should be well advised to provide some examples of whatever it is that you mean.


----------



## Barytonmartin (Mar 22, 2014)

You can hear it in this Youtube video at minute 2:33


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Ah, waiting a bit to slap down the trump card of revelation, were we?


----------



## Barytonmartin (Mar 22, 2014)

Revenant said:


> Ah, waiting a bit to slap down the trump card of revelation, were we?


Lol no, I just assumed that people who were passionate about opera would be familiar with the different voice types/vocal ranges.

So what do you think of it?


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Barytonmartin said:


> Lol no, I just assumed that people who were passionate about opera would be familiar with the different voice types/vocal ranges.
> 
> So what do you think of it?


Not familiar with that one. I stay away from French light voices which may be a reason. I was referring to Natalie's request for an example, which you have now provided. So all is well.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Baryton martin is the kind of voice that usually befits the role of Pelleas in Debussy's Pelleas and Melisande and Orpheus in l'Orfeo. 

Light baritone bordering on a low tenor tessitura.

I like it a lot personally, although I don't know how much it constitutes a voice type, seems rather a rare classification.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Jobis said:


> Orpheus in l'Orfeo.


I always thought that was as tenor as they come. I guess you learn something new every day...


----------



## Barytonmartin (Mar 22, 2014)

deggial said:


> I always thought that was as tenor as they come. I guess you learn something new every day...


According to Wikipedia it's either tenor or light baritone.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Barytonmartin said:


> According to Wikipedia it's either tenor or light baritone.


I have Furio Zanassi and Simon Keenlyside - both baritones - in the recordings I own.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

it's both, then  cheers, y'all. As for the bari-tenor voice, I like it.


----------



## Barytonmartin (Mar 22, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> I have Furio Zanassi and Simon Keenlyside - both baritones - in the recordings I own.


What type of baritones are they?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes I like the bary-tenor voice too, in the samples I listened to yesterday, though not as much as the lyric baritone voice - Peter Mattei and Gerald Finley being two of my favourite singers ever.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Sadly all the high baritones are trying to be tenors now, and the high tenor is an endangered species: crowded out by all the baritenors 

So while my ideal baritone would have a deeper, richer sound than the descendants of M. Martin (think Lassalle rather than Perier) light baritones have their place. Interesting that some of the later ones- Maurane, Bernac- chose to specialise in melodies rather than opera, as the increasingly homogenised world of operatic performance presumably became less and less congenial to a style so essentially French. Here are some nice baryton martin voices:

Eugene Dathané- he's a bit too light voiced for 'Pour tant d'amour', but he has exactly the right style for such trifles as 'Le Mule de Pedro'. (Excuse the alarming speed fluctuations on the latter, it's an early recording and the voice is otherwise well captured)
http://cylinders.library.ucsb.edu/[email protected]+1=1016+&query=dathane

Pierre Bernac, whose melodie recordings are so lovely:





Camille Maurane, who deserves to be better remembered:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Sadly *all the high baritones are trying to be tenors now*, and the high tenor is an endangered species: crowded out by all the baritenors
> 
> So while my ideal baritone would have a deeper, richer sound than the descendants of M. Martin (think Lassalle rather than Perier) light baritones have their place. Interesting that some of the later ones- Maurane, Bernac- chose to specialise in melodies rather than opera, as the increasingly homogenised world of operatic performance presumably became less and less congenial to a style so essentially French. Here are some nice baryton martin voices:
> 
> ...


I expect you to say Jonas Kaufmann, but who else are you thinking of?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I expect you to say Jonas Kaufmann, but who else are you thinking of?


You've got me there, I don't think I could name any others! 

Would have said Domingo, except that he is a) now officially a baritone and b) no longer taken seriously (going purely on what I've read on these boards)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> You've got me there, I don't think I could name any others!
> 
> Would have said Domingo, except that he is a) now officially a baritone and b) no longer taken seriously (going purely on what I've read on these boards)


And of course we disagree on Kaufmann being a pushed-up baritone. So you and I, Figleaf, are, as Anna Russell would say, right back where we started twenty hours ago! (Which is, in general agreement about what great singing sounds like).

:tiphat:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Barytonmartin said:


> Do you like it? Any other comments/opinions about it?
> EDIT: voice* not voicy lol


honestly, they're not my favorite. I like males of all voice types (tenor, baritone and bass) to be dark and rich.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> honestly, they're not my favorite. I like males of all voice types (tenor, baritone and bass) to be dark and rich.


There is a practical reason for the male voices to be dark at least for me that is because dark voices are soft for the ears therefore are dark voices nearly necessary in some operas especially in those there is one or several sopranos with loud outbursts this makes me feel pain in my ears and therefore the ears needs some rest.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barytonmartin: Please give us examples of present baritones who fit your requirements.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sloe said:


> There is a practical reason for the male voices to be dark at least for me that is because dark voices are soft for the ears therefore are dark voices nearly necessary in some operas especially in those there is one or several sopranos with loud outbursts this makes me feel pain in my ears and therefore the ears needs some rest.


men without dark, spinning high notes sound like someone has them by the testicles.


----------

